# Honda small engines



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Bought a used four box seed tender the other day, salesman said just had a dead battery and pull started it.

Battery is fine, starter is junk. A starter from Honda is almost $300, just a little GX160. I can pull start it fine but Dad has had both rotator cuffs worked on.

Seems you can either pay $250 and up for a name brand starter or goto Ebay/Amazon and get aftermarkets from any where between $35 to $90, anybody ever try one of these?

Given the difference in price the cheapies have to be imported chinese crap.

Anybody have a aftermarket source or brand that works well. Not a big deal to change it but not a five minute job either.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've had 0 luck with the Chinese starters.....starter/alt shop that can rebuild? Last one I bought was for my kubota rtv, lasted 3 days, took it back and ordered the kubota starter, lesson learned...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well there is the problem, somebody already changed it once, no longer a Honda starter. Turns out whats on it now is the cheapest one you can buy online. So little point in having it fixed, I already disassembled it and it has a burnt spot in the windings.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

It's a bummer that genuine Honda parts have to be so outrageous. They are the best small gasoline engines in my opinion.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Expensive parts would be the understatement of the century. I can get a starter for my 5.9 cummins for less than that itty bitty pissy little Honda starter.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

There are Asian companies making knockoffs of the Honda GX series. Wonder if a person could get a decent "will fit" starter that way.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll keep watching ebay, maybe somebody will sell a good one that doesn't know what there actually worth. Not like I need it now anyways, soil needs to warm up another ten degrees before any seed goes in the ground anyways.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I had a similar situation with my Yamaha Wolverine. A handful of years ago starter went out. I put in a new eBay one. Worked for half a day. I wasn't sure if that was the true problem. Brought the wheeler to a guy. He said new starter was underpowered junk. He rebuilt both for me and put OEM back in. Replacement eBay was maybe $150 at the time. OEM $300+.

Fast forward maybe 8 years. Starter didn't work. I pulled it and brought it to a local guy. He called his supplier said worst case $98. It was worst case not rebuilt. Same starter just never went through a Yamaha dealer. Next day I had a new starter.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Lappin- pm your way w/ contact info. Let me know if it works out.


----------

